
TMI About me [Harassment in the Drupal community] - campuscodi
https://www.garfieldtech.com/blog/tmi-outing
======
snowwrestler
Drupal, which started out as community software, has climbed the ladder into
enterprise-land and now gets pitched against big ol' commercial CMS systems.
It powers the websites of many federal Cabinet agencies and major
entertainment properties.

I wouldn't be surprised if concerns about corporate squeamishness drove the
rapid and behind-scenes push-out that this post describes (if it is indeed
complete and accurate--I have no special insight myself).

But I work in enterprise-land and I've spent a lot of my employer's money on
Drupal development over the years. And personally I have to say that I don't
give a shit if community developers are into BDSM.

This seems like a brave post to me.

------
CiPHPerCoder
The thought that kept circulating in my mind as I read this was, "If it's
_safe_ , _sane_ , and _consensual_ , why is it anyone else's business?"

Useful rule of thumb: If you are an outsider to other peoples' relationships,
you probably don't get to judge the fairness of the relationship. Err on the
side of respect.

------
SomeStupidPoint
I suspect that the author is off by a few orders of magnitude on scale: they
say tens of thousands of people, but that would be one-in-ten-thousand adults.
None of us would've heard of it.

I would guess tens of _millions_ have tried BDSM in some form (1-in-10), and
_millions_ engage in it regularly (1-in-100) in the US.

------
hoodoof
Such a pity anyone cares about anyone else's private life, as long as there's
no law broken.

~~~
x1798DE
I would certainly not put the "as long as no laws are broken" qualifier in
there. Governments don't have a great track record of keeping their noses out
of consensual relationships.

------
jungletek
Dries Buytaert's response, linked from his (at this time) most recent tweet:
[http://buytaert.net/tag/living-our-values](http://buytaert.net/tag/living-
our-values)

Living our values!!! JFC...

I don't think he understands the actual implications of the values he claims
to be defending.

~~~
snowwrestler
Dries > "However, when a highly-visible community member's private views
become public, controversial, and disruptive for the project, I must consider
the impact that his words and actions have on others and the project itself."

I think the key words are controversial and disruptive. This to me seems to
confirm that the guiding principle here is "avoid a big fuss" as opposed to
some moral or ethical bright line.

There's a lot of words devoted to what "Goreans" believe--which I had never
ever heard of before. I've read the Bible though; and I know what the Vatican
(for example) says about birth control, abortion, men vs women, etc.

I guess this fits into the old joke that the difference between a cult and
religion is how many people are in it.

------
exolymph
More relevant links:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/drupal/comments/60y9mq/larry_garfie...](https://www.reddit.com/r/drupal/comments/60y9mq/larry_garfield_on_harassment_in_the_drupal_project/dfao7n5/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/drupal/comments/60y9mq/larry_garfie...](https://www.reddit.com/r/drupal/comments/60y9mq/larry_garfield_on_harassment_in_the_drupal_project/dfaf47n/)

